# Random Question to register at CB only accepts a wrong answer



## LesWilson (Mar 2, 2012)

I nearly gave up trying to register as I kept getting rejected with the error that my answer to the random question was wrong. I only succeeded because my wife misinterpreted the question in the same way the creator of the question mis-phrased it. As written, the question is "Random Question: Derek has twenty apples, how many apples does he have left if he eats as many apples as are in the word "derek"? (hint, it's not 19) ..."


The actual correct answer is 20 but your site accepts 15. The number 15 is incorrect. The questions asks how many are left if he eats the number of "apples" as are in the word "derek". There are no apples in the word "derek". The question should be phrased "if he eats the number of apples as there are letters in the word derek". 


I tried using the COntact Us to report this but it threw an invalid URL redirect error. :-(


----------



## chausman (Mar 2, 2012)

Derekleffew must be hungry...

I'm sorry you had such a hard time, but Welcome! Hope you enjoy your time here!


----------



## DaveySimps (Mar 2, 2012)

Welcome to CB! Sorry you had issues signing up. I have sent a message to the webmaster to see if there is something we can do to clarify or simplify things for the future.

I hope that you enjoy your time here with us.

~Dave


----------



## dvsDave (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks for letting me know. I got the wording sorted out (with grammatical help from mistressrach) and also thank you for letting me know that an error comes up when people use the contact us page.


----------



## josh88 (Mar 3, 2012)

it should have been apples per letter or something because if 15 was correct, derek has 5 letters, one eaten per letter I assume is how 15 was arrived at.

edit, still in a bit of a fog today... re read and obviously this conclusion was already reached...


----------

